# I'm a little nervous... I went to get my IUD removed...



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

and she couldn't find it. I was told it could have moved all the way into my uterus, or it could have been expelled. Apparently if your uterus expells it, you likely won't notice (that was a shock to me!). I was a bad IUD user and didn't check for the strings, so I have no idea when it disappeared.

I have read a little online about lost IUDs. Most info says that an ultrasound is often used to detect the IUD in the uterus or somewhere else in the body. But I also read that ultrasounds are not that reliable in detecting them; an x-ray is the preferred choice. I have an appointment next week with my MW's backup doc to have an ultrasound, but I am not sure I will trust an ultrasound alone.

Has anyone had any experience with this? Any tips/advice? I really appreciate it.









ETA we currently don't have insurance, so we'll be paying out of pocket for the US ($100) and the X-ray if I get one.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

The issue with the x-ray is that they generally only shoot one view so they can verify that you indeed still have it in your abdomen. It is not a 3-D view so they can't tell you exactly where it is at, though. That's why u/s can be the preferred method by some because they can scan your uterus to see if it is there. It's harder to find by u/s so if they can't find it with that method, it doesn't necessarily mean that you have expelled it.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:

It's harder to find by u/s so if they can't find it with that method, it doesn't necessarily mean that you have expelled it.
Exactly. This is why I am sort of puzzled about what to do. We want another baby really soon. What if they do an US and say it's not there, and then I can't pregnant because it really is there?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I never could find the strings on my IUD. My cervix is in Timbuktu as my midwife used to say which is why she recommended the IUD over the diaphram.

That said, my IUD gave me horrible cramps and I had spotting for several days between period. I had it removed after a year and a half. Did you have any adverse symptoms that simply disappeared? Maybe you expelled it if you did.

As for which procedure to use, i am sorry, I don't know what to recommend. I don't know much about it.


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleep*
and she couldn't find it. I was told it could have moved all the way into my uterus, or it could have been expelled. Apparently if your uterus expells it, you likely won't notice (that was a shock to me!).

I have expelled an IUD and there is no way you wouldn't know it. Would you know if you were expelling a tampon or a condom? An IUD is hard plastic. You would know.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

I have not had any symptoms at all. I got it put in at 3 mo PP and haven't had a period since. I'm still nursing dd a lot and could stand to gain a few pounds, so even if I did expell it I might not have gotten a period.

PajamaMAma, I found it pretty hard to believe I wouldn't feel it. But apparently it's possible. A nurse at the office lost hers and was shocked when her doc told her it wasn't there.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

i too have heard from NUMEROUS women who have apparently expelled IUD's and had NO CLUE. I guess i *can* happen, even though it seems difficult to believe.


----------



## lasergirl (May 17, 2006)

I don't check my strings. My Dr. said that I would know if it came out. I mean I guess for some they may not-- but come on, how could you not feel a piece of plastic coming out of your vagina???
I had an ultrasound PP to check on some pain I was having and you could see the IUD on it.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Kind of a weird question, but can I ask what it would look like when it comes out? Exactly like the little T in the picture, or different? I think I may have expelled mine very recently. I mean what else could it have been? It's not like there's anything else going in that could be expelled.

Also, if it's really common to come out, are they then not counted in the 99% efficacy rate since they're not in? Just curious.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

On my way to the doc in a few minutes. I'll post when I get home.

Quote:

Also, if it's really common to come out, are they then not counted in the 99% efficacy rate since they're not in? Just curious.
I'll ask the doc about this.









Wish me luck!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazelnut*
Kind of a weird question, but can I ask what it would look like when it comes out? Exactly like the little T in the picture, or different? I think I may have expelled mine very recently. I mean what else could it have been? It's not like there's anything else going in that could be expelled.

Also, if it's really common to come out, are they then not counted in the 99% efficacy rate since they're not in? Just curious.

I bet the arms of the T fold up- just like they do when it's removed. That's the only way I could imagine it being expelled.

I also can think of a few ways you might not notice it comming out. Imagine going poop. You push, you hear a plop, you flush. The IUD could easily come out then if it's little arms had folded up.

I bet you are right about the calculation fo efficacy rate.


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Just popping in to say it makes me feel much better knowing i'm not the only one who doesn't ever feel the strings.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry to take so long to update...

I had an ultrasound and the tech clearly saw the IUD. I was relieved to know she could definately see it, but that also made me a little nervous because it could have been quite painful to remove if it was in a bad posititon.

Luckily, the OB that removed it was about 65 yrs old and had removed hundreds of IUDs. So at least he was experienced. I was surprised when after 5 seconds with the speculum in place he said,"Alright, was there anyhting else we can help you with?"







Apparently the IUD was all the way inside my uterus, but it was in a perfect position so he didn't have to look for it.







(that was the part i was afraid of...rooting around in my uterus with metal...ugh!)

So all is well!







I forgot to ask about the missing iud and rates.

I have another question...

DH and I DTD the day after the IUD was removed. I was told to expect an almost immediate period, but only just started very light spotting yesterday. I am kind of paranoid that maybe I'm pregnant. Could I have ovulated immediately after having it removed?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

HRmm, I am not sure. Mine was a planed removal and for some reason I was told they like to insert and remove them while on your period.

I think you are "probably" ok though.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

I was told they like to insert/remove on your period becasue your cervix is already open somewhat. I haven't had a period since I got it inserted at 3 months pp. (DD is currently almost 2) That's why the MW I spoke with told me to expect a period so soon.

Although, DD is still nursing quite a lot, and I could stand to gain a few pounds...so I guess that could keep me from having a period too.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT*
HRmm, I am not sure. Mine was a planed removal and for some reason I was told they like to insert and remove them while on your period.

I haven't had a period since I had mine inserted so it'll have to be removed without being on a period.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey wait a minute! You're supposed to check the strings?!?! No one ever told me that! I've had this thing in for 2 years now. It was put in by my OB and he never told me anything. He just told me that if dh could feel it while we were having sex than to let him know and he would trim them up.

Now you ladies have me paranoid. I'm getting mine taken out soon (if its still there!!) so we can TTC when dh gets back from deployment









How on earth do I check for the strings? I don't think I've ever been able to go far enough up to feel my cervix...and what do they feel like? tampon strings? fishing line? what? lol.


----------



## lasergirl (May 17, 2006)

LOL- I wouldn't worry- I've never checked mine. After worrying a bit and reading some posts on here it seems that when you have it removed your period returns within a few days. So- IMO if it falls out you will not as AF will return.
As I remember before I had mine inserted- I was inspecting it-- the strings were sort of wirey. Not actual string-- more rigid. Hence the fact that they can 'poke' some dh's during the during sex.
Mine is Mirena- maybe the copper ones are different.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lasergirl*
LOL- I wouldn't worry- I've never checked mine. After worrying a bit and reading some posts on here it seems that when you have it removed your period returns within a few days. So- IMO if it falls out you will not as AF will return.
As I remember before I had mine inserted- I was inspecting it-- the strings were sort of wirey. Not actual string-- more rigid. Hence the fact that they can 'poke' some dh's during the during sex.
Mine is Mirena- maybe the copper ones are different.

Hmm but I still have my period. I have the Mirena but it's the first thing that's ever made me "regular" in my whole life. Ever since I've had it in I've had a period every 1-2 months...before that ever since I first started I only had one every 3-12 months!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi*
How on earth do I check for the strings? I don't think I've ever been able to go far enough up to feel my cervix...and what do they feel like? tampon strings? fishing line? what? lol.

It feels like fishing line IMO. You just have to reach kinda far up in there with your middle finger maybe and feel around. The strings can get pushed to the side or up though so it might take a min. Depends on how long your strings are too.


----------

